# Emersed grown tonina "Marble Queen"



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been experimenting with growing tonina plants emersed and so far so good. My best emersed example is this marble queen tonina. The variegation is elusive underwater but it is much more visible in emersed culture.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow beautiful!!  I wonder if one can make a terrarium of sorts star plants emmersed. I have a mini-M/Solar mini that could be used.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey JAke! Do the marble queens get bigger when emersed?


----------

